# Too big ? Iwc pilot chrono



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

I bought this iwc pilot chrono le petit prince as a new years treat to myself and love everything about it. I just need some assurance that its ok for my wrist ? I know its big but as long as it doesnt look hideous on me i love it too much to let this one go.

Tia guys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex-w (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks ok to me.


----------



## slashd0t (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you very much! Just the assurance i needed! 

Sidenote : I can't recommend this watch enough. The blue is probably the best blue I've ever seen executed on a pilot's watch. And it looks dashing on leather or on Nato. The iphone pic I have doesn't do it justice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

It looks great on you. 

For future reference, Look ok at your two photos again, you'll notice that the wrist shot in he second photos will always make it look bigger than it is.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

Borderline, but just barely ok.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It looks great on you.
> 
> For future reference, Look ok at your two photos again, you'll notice that the wrist shot in he second photos will always make it look bigger than it is.


Thank you. Back of my mind i realize I wouldn't be able to resist wearing this beauty anyway, regardless what people think. Only wish i ponied up for the bracelet as paying extra is exorbitant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

Look great, great choice


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

bluekaze said:


> Thank you. Back of my mind i realize I wouldn't be able to resist wearing this beauty anyway, regardless what people think. Only wish i ponied up for the bracelet as paying extra is exorbitant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks better on a strap. Something about pilots watches on bracelets that don't do it for me


----------



## stockjock1975 (Oct 22, 2009)

It's at the top of the acceptable range....but Looks ok to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

As long as the lugs don't extend past your wrist you're good.

sent from my phone


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

It is supposed to be big - it is a pilot's watch afterall. I think it looks great. I can't get enough of my petit prince chrono either. It looks great on OEM Brown, Black or NATO. I won't wear it with a [formal] suit but it works for everything else.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks fine!


----------



## mattldm (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks great. Did you buy it on the NATO or did you get it seperately? Is that the OEM IWC nato?


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

mattldm said:


> Looks great. Did you buy it on the NATO or did you get it seperately? Is that the OEM IWC nato?


 Not sure if you're asking me but i got mine separately. Yes OEm at the iwc AD. Around 120usd which sucks but my wife was the one who bought it for me. Wouldn't have gotten it if not for her.

Come to think of it i never asked the AD if these nato straps are ok with getting wet at the pool ? As they have some kind of leather inside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voiceman (Mar 12, 2015)

I hate to say that it looks good on you because I would rather say:

"Looks terrible and way too large. I think that you should immediately sell it to me at steep discount." 

But, nah, it fits you fine and is just one heck of a stunning piece. I have a much smaller IWC Mark XVII and love it. BTW, that is a one "special" gift to yourself. Congrats.


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

voiceman said:


> I hate to say that it looks good on you because I would rather say:
> 
> "Looks terrible and way too large. I think that you should immediately sell it to me at steep discount."
> 
> But, nah, it fits you fine and is just one heck of a stunning piece. I have a much smaller IWC Mark XVII and love it. BTW, that is a one "special" gift to yourself. Congrats.


Thank you, means a lot. This is my first over 40mm watch so need a little insight.

Speaking of the Iwc Mark, i actually obsessed for two weeks choosing between this one and the Mark xviii. Until now I'm STILL not sure i made the right choice with this over your piece. Its a beauty.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

the only reason i think *you* see it as too big?!, is that it's probably your first big watch and you're not used to that size as of yet.
then you find yourself a few days later that this watch is large but Not hideous .
my answer is No. looks Great on your wrist b-). it is a lovely Watch all around :-!.. and just to let you know. once you're comfortable with that size? you're going to find everything else in your collection too small :roll:.

BTW, is that an OEM Nato ?. would you have another picture of it please?


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

My NATO is a $15 aftermarket C&B NATO (I think). It works fine. I do not understand the upcharge on premium NATOs with the exception of Blancpain for their hardware.


----------



## ndelvall (Jan 29, 2015)

Definitely not! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

Tried on a hirsch waterproof strap in an unconventional color. I'm even more smitten now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

bluekaze said:


> Thank you, means a lot. This is my first over 40mm watch so need a little insight.
> 
> Speaking of the Iwc Mark, i actually obsessed for two weeks choosing between this one and the Mark xviii. Until now I'm STILL not sure i made the right choice with this over your piece. Its a beauty.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch! To me, this and the Mark are the two IWC in my short list. Just curious, what made you eventually choose the Chrono?


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Any smaller it will be harder to read when in the cockpit.


----------



## ccjoey09 (Aug 10, 2008)

bluekaze said:


> Tried on a hirsch waterproof strap in an unconventional color. I'm even more smitten now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a 21mm strap? If so where did you buy it?


----------



## closeset (Jun 9, 2017)

nice one but too big for me


----------



## stone1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Fits perfectly for me no need for any adjustments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

guys;
did you change straps by yourselves?
I mean, the leather strap is so tight on the lugs I'd hate to hurt it or the lugs.
I have tried replacing my regular buckle with a deployment by myself and really had a hard time and ended up going to my AD.
I hate to go to the AD on every strap change.
whats your experience?
thanks!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

gkatz said:


> guys;
> did you change straps by yourselves?


With the right tools and patience, piece of cake. Once you get the hang of it, you will be changing straps or bracelets on a whim. The only 'problem' I see is that you will be filling drawers with new straps 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

R1P said:


> With the right tools and patience, piece of cake. Once you get the hang of it, you will be changing straps or bracelets on a whim. The only 'problem' I see is that you will be filling drawers with new straps
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i don't know why I had such a hard time with the buckle. maybe its my tool? I have a C&B tool (link: Strap Multi-Tool | Crown & Buckle )
I didn't succeed in "catching" the spring in the right place in order to take it out. it might be that the tool is not that good but I can tell.


----------



## Kronos13 (Jun 30, 2017)

How heavy does it feel? is it light enough to be an every day watch? Considering one for myself.


----------



## ccjoey09 (Aug 10, 2008)

Kronos13 said:


> How heavy does it feel? is it light enough to be an every day watch? Considering one for myself.


It all depends on what size wrist you have, at 43mm it is on the bigger end of the spectrum, but wears well. With a leather strap it is pretty light, so unlike a Big Pilot, I would consider it a daily wearer.


----------



## floridamark (May 17, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

gkatz said:


> i don't know why I had such a hard time with the buckle. maybe its my tool? I have a C&B tool (link: Strap Multi-Tool | Crown & Buckle )
> I didn't succeed in "catching" the spring in the right place in order to take it out. it might be that the tool is not that good but I can tell.


Nothing beats the Bergeon 6767-S on leather straps in my opinion. If down the road you need the thinner fork (normally used for metal bracelets) you can get it and swap tips.


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

ccjoey09 said:


> Is this a 21mm strap? If so where did you buy it?


Its a 21mm hirsch strap. Got it at a mall kiosk in Manila. Supposedly waterproof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

When I think of this watch I immediately think too big but on your wrist it looks perfect!


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the the Nato strap, where can one get one like that? Also what is your wrist size, the watch looks spectacular


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks awful bro, send to me for disposal.

Just messing with ya, the watch looks good on your wrist. Enjoy.


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Vural (Apr 30, 2012)

it does not look big definitely. Just nice size for your wrist.


----------



## TudorKnight (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it's just about perfect. It's a beauty! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

Looks great...not too big. Nice piece.


----------



## Adam8 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi can I ask where abouts did you get your watches from? Looking at buying the IW377719 but still undecided? Thoughts?


----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

A tad bit


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

Has some nice wrist presence. Would not try on a BP in your case.


----------



## Redmund (Jun 5, 2017)

What a beauty??!! it looks perfect even on that Nato band


----------



## chrispyftw (Jun 12, 2013)

The petit prince looks great on that nato strap! I don't think it's too big at all.


----------

